# Min pin just wont get fat, help!



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a min pin he is around 6 lbs. He is small but thats not why he weighs 6lbs. I have 2 other min pins and they fill out there modies just fine and so does my other dog a husky. My boy min pin however no matter what food i give him he won really fill out. He looks like if i dont feed him. Hes very high energy and poops like a machine which is what i thouht was mkaing him look so skinny but its just not it. Is there a food or a type of food or somethig i can giv him to fill him out better? He looks vrery thin all the time. The vet says health wise he's perfectly fine. no worms no nothing. He told me to feed him more often but all that does is make him fat for a while. I need help , i dont want my dog to look like i dont feed him.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

woofy said:


> I have a min pin he is around 6 lbs. He is small but thats not why he weighs 6lbs. I have 2 other min pins and they fill out there modies just fine and so does my other dog a husky. My boy min pin however no matter what food i give him he won really fill out. He looks like if i dont feed him. Hes very high energy and poops like a machine which is what i thouht was mkaing him look so skinny but its just not it. Is there a food or a type of food or somethig i can giv him to fill him out better? He looks vrery thin all the time. The vet says health wise he's perfectly fine. no worms no nothing. He told me to feed him more often but all that does is make him fat for a while. I need help , i dont want my dog to look like i dont feed him.


Feed him a little more every feeding? I wouldn't add a full feeding, just give him like 1/4 cup more at every feeding. If he doesn't gain weight in a week, add another 1/4 cup per feeding. Keep doing this til he is at the weight you want him at, and stay at that feed amount. If he gets a bit fat, back it off by 1/4 cup.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

woofy said:


> Hes very high energy and poops like a machine which is what i thouht was mkaing him look so skinny but its just not it. Is there a food or a type of food or somethig i can giv him to fill him out better?


I think you are saying the dog poops a lot. That means not much of his food is being digested. Either you are feeding him a not so good food or he has a digestive problem. What do you feed him? How old is he? What do his stools look like? Do they smell particularly bad? Soft? Hard?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Is he pure bred or mixed with a Chi (may be the reason he's so small)? How old?


----------



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I think you are saying the dog poops a lot. That means not much of his food is being digested. Either you are feeding him a not so good food or he has a digestive problem. What do you feed him? How old is he? What do his stools look like? Do they smell particularly bad? Soft? Hard?


He is eating nurto adult mini chunk. He is 1 1/2 year old. stools vary between hard and semi hard, they dont smell horrible.



Patt said:


> Is he pure bred or mixed with a Chi (may be the reason he's so small)? How old?


Hes small becuase hes just small. He's pure bred, no doubt about that. He is just small, his father started producing small puppies. His sister was only a little bigger when i got him. Its not his size thats the issue, if he was that small but atleast filled out his body like my other min pins that would be ok.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Possibly he needs more fiber in his diet, and pumpkin is high in fiber. I would add a teaspoon to his feedings. Use the pure pumpkin not the pie spice.


----------



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

Patt said:


> Possibly he needs more fiber in his diet, and pumpkin is high in fiber. I would add a teaspoon to his feedings. Use the pure pumpkin not the pie spice.


Theres a dog canned food i dont remember the name it has one that pumpkin would this be ok?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

It depends what in your area but you could try a good quality kibble it will probably make him put on weight and stop so much poop. Nutro also has been associated with making dogs ill so I think it is still risky to feed. You could also try satin balls for weight gain.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

woofy said:


> Theres a dog canned food i dont remember the name it has one that pumpkin would this be ok?


I've never heard of that, so I'm really not sure. I know the canned pumpkin works b/c I use it. I also agree with Spicy1's suggestion. A better food might help with putting weight on him. I feed Innova or Wellness brands.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Patt said:


> I've never heard of that, so I'm really not sure. I know the canned pumpkin works b/c I use it. I also agree with Spicy1's suggestion. A better food might help with putting weight on him. I feed Innova or Wellness brands.


I agree with you also on doing the straight pumpkin, I'd think in canned dog food there wouldn't be very much. Also 2nd the Wellness and Innova as 2 good food choices. Will probably add more weight with less poop.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Innova EVO is pretty notorious for weight gain. Its pretty high calorie so a lot of dogs that are fed the same amount of it as their old food seem to gain weight pretty fast. I started feeding that to Summer and she put on weight in no time. She looks fabulous now.


----------

